# Macro Trading



## sandwich (1 February 2017)

Hi guys new to the thread just wondering how many there  are trading macro or micro,

Im  clearing futs through Maq  down under and appreciate an idea based in Philipines  seems to be plenty of opportunities around across asia US  Is it worth looking at joining an aussie based firm to gain some extra ideas or are they all just focused intraday??


----------



## sandwich (2 February 2017)

gee well that was a hit , ill stick to my bloomberg I think


----------



## OmegaTrader (2 February 2017)

sandwich said:


> gee well that was a hit , ill stick to my bloomberg I think



What are you looking for in Australia?


----------



## sandwich (2 February 2017)

Probably correlation plays  between the obvious  Iron  ore Miners / AUD / CAD/ banks stocks  v Aussie curve .
Maybe not really the remit here .I have done the Prop thing in Europe for years  so I am not interested in Jobbing for ticks against fake orders in indicies etc no edge nor desire there .  Was just interested to see who or what else was about . I know the Aussie prop scene heavily focused on SFE IR  so not interesed  in that battle my timeframes are a little longer


----------



## DeepState (2 February 2017)

sandwich said:


> Probably correlation plays  between the obvious  Iron  ore Miners / AUD / CAD/ banks stocks  v Aussie curve .
> Maybe not really the remit here .I have done the Prop thing in Europe for years  so I am not interested in Jobbing for ticks against fake orders in indicies etc no edge nor desire there .  Was just interested to see who or what else was about . I know the Aussie prop scene heavily focused on SFE IR  so not interesed  in that battle my timeframes are a little longer



Vol or directional?


----------



## sandwich (3 February 2017)

Both depends  options for vol , directional futures , equities


----------



## OmegaTrader (3 February 2017)

sandwich said:


> Both depends  options for vol , directional futures , equities



If you review the prop threads on aussiestock this will give you an idea of what is out there.
The sentiment I got was that opportunity is limited. But of course if you are killing it then that is a different story. But if you are killing it why would you work for a firm? etc etc


----------



## Valued (3 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> But if you are killing it why would you work for a firm? etc etc




Free coffee. Working for a firm is a long on coffee.


----------



## OmegaTrader (4 February 2017)

Valued said:


> Free coffee. Working for a firm is a long on coffee.




lol

?


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> But if you are killing it why would you work for a firm? etc etc





That old gem again! You only hear that from people who don't/cannot trade.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> That old gem again! You only hear that from people who don't/cannot trade.




Let's do the sums.  What size do you trade?  What returns do you make?  What % of those returns do you get to keep?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 February 2017)

Let's watch as your usual sycophantic acolytes come in and defend your honor, like white knights.


----------



## OmegaTrader (4 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> That old gem again! You only hear that from people who don't/cannot trade.



I don't understand what  the problem is. Isn't the forum to help people who cannot trade as well. If everyone knew everything then might as well close it down.

I'm just saying, it is a valid point even if you don't like it.


----------



## CanOz (4 February 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Let's watch as your usual sycophantic acolytes come in and defend your honor, like white knights.




We'll done butthole, now whomever pipes up can be accused of sympathizing with an actual professional trader....shame on them!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 February 2017)

CanOz said:


> We'll done butthole, now whomever pipes up can be accused of sympathizing with an actual professional trader....shame on them!



I knew you'd hold his hand.  ********.


----------



## OmegaTrader (4 February 2017)

Guys cmon don't do this.

No need to attack the man. If disagree then disagree that's it. If you have more info then provide that's it.


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 February 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I knew you'd hold his hand.  ********.



Gesuzz GB. Every Ok with you? You seem very angry lately! Whats up? Your sound like you're about 1 or 2 steps away from going postal. Something not working out for ya?


----------



## OmegaTrader (5 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> Gesuzz GB. Every Ok with you? You seem very angry lately! Whats up? Your sound like you're about 1 or 2 steps away from going postal. Something not working out for ya?




Baiting.........

??


----------



## sandwich (5 February 2017)

Okay it seems this is a little bit of track for me gents I wanted to talk about some market stuff .
Basically I was after some Asian based like minded participants as European focus is not on this time zone after being there .

Thanks


----------



## sandwich (5 February 2017)

Is anyone based here in Asia or just Australia Canoz ? are you not a  in China?


----------

